# If you left the forums, would people remember you?



## LonelyFox (Sep 28, 2008)

based off the missing peoples thread, do you think if you left these forums would people remember or miss you?


----------



## Syz (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd just be gone D:


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

Probably not miss me...But fuck them, and the anthro monster triple cock shitting dick nipple horse they rode in on.  When I leave, you bitches will remember for a long time.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 28, 2008)

Nop.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone have an immortality complex?


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

Nope, it just worked out that way.  Feel free to vomit all over something.  Preferrably my dick...


----------



## Cero (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll be remembered as the whiny guy always ruining the 'fun' spam topics with his anti-spam discussion.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 28, 2008)

No one would remember a nocturne.  Maybe they would remember my legacy of posts :'(


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 28, 2008)

Haha, I'd love to, but now I'm on this scanners kick. You know, make constipated faces at someone til heads begin to explode.


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

But if I do that, my power level will be OVER 9000!!!  Then, nobody will forget me.


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 28, 2008)

Not yet, I'm too new , and when I have been here awhile and suddenly left nobody would probably really care.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 28, 2008)

I think people would notice I'm gone, but then completely forget after awhile


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2008)

Who the fuck wants to be remembered on a forum like this?


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 28, 2008)

Guess it'd be kinda hard to forget the person invading your brain.
*makes constipated face*
nope.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 28, 2008)

What are you asking me for?


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> What are you asking me for?


Nood pics...


----------



## Shouden (Sep 28, 2008)

I think.....that I don't care if anyone here would miss me. and I think most people here would feel the same way. They might wonder where I was from time to time, but not really care.


----------



## Emil (Sep 28, 2008)

I dunno, you tell me


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 28, 2008)

People would cry day and night that their pimp left...then beg me to return


----------



## Lukar (Sep 28, 2008)

I dunno. I hope that atleast _some_ people would notice I left.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, who could forget Kimmerset's foreskin?

I'm not sure if I'd be remembered.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 28, 2008)

I was actually thinking about this not too long ago .-.

Honestly, I probably wouldn't be noticed, I don't really post anything funny/intelligent/witty/relevant/helpful/lulzy/otherwise-worth-reading. I'm kind of like a dead weight around here. Background noise, if you will.

And I'd remember you, Bambi =[


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 28, 2008)

I wouldnt be missed. Just a leaf falling out of the tree. I will remember all the bonds I made with my friends and kind people.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> I was actually thinking about this not too long ago .-.
> 
> Honestly, I probably wouldn't be noticed, I don't really post anything funny/intelligent/witty/relevant/helpful/lulzy/otherwise-worth-reading. I'm kind of like a dead weight around here. Background noise, if you will.
> 
> And I'd remember you, Bambi =[


 
Oh, what the f***?

Don't feel depressed, mate. I'd remember you; and that's more for then just your body, too.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> I was actually thinking about this not too long ago .-.
> 
> Honestly, I probably wouldn't be noticed, I don't really post anything funny/intelligent/witty/relevant/helpful/lulzy/otherwise-worth-reading. I'm kind of like a dead weight around here. Background noise, if you will.
> 
> And I'd remember you, Bambi =[



Now I would.
It's yawning and expecting someone standing right in front of you not to follow.
Also, is there any such thing as dead weight on a forum?


----------



## Freya (Sep 28, 2008)

If they did... well damn. I'd feel bad for leaving.


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes.  Newfags are dead weight.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 28, 2008)

Freya said:


> If they did... well damn. I'd feel bad for leaving.



I dig your screen name, so I'd probably notice your absence as well.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 28, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Oh, what the f***?
> 
> Don't feel depressed, mate. I'd remember you; and that's more for then just your body, too.



Well, that blindsided me o,o You're too kind, Bambi 



DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Now I would.



Thank you?



> It's yawning and expecting someone standing right in front of you not to follow.



Eh?


----------



## X (Sep 28, 2008)

i dont think anyone would miss me.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 28, 2008)

No, because nobody remembers a fag. 

*wipes away a tear*


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Well, that blindsided me o,o You're too kind, Bambi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've made a point that stuck in my head. Now I'd notice your absence because of it.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 28, 2008)

No. I'm the forum's resident douchebag and generic member. I am unremarkable and uninteresting, and I'm fucking proud of it.


----------



## Kume (Sep 28, 2008)

No one would miss me   :/  
Im not well enough known


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> No one would miss me :/
> Im not well enough known


I would...


----------



## Kume (Sep 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I would...


 

Well, that makes one *hugs*


----------



## Bambi (Sep 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> No, because nobody remembers a fag.
> 
> *wipes away a tear*


 
Alex. Alex ... ALEX!!!

...

I's remember you.

/me offers up meat platter


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Well, that makes one *hugs*



You.
First friend I made here.
You and your Yngwie arpeggios.
How about Vai huh???


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, this sure devolved into a faggot fest of hugging and grabbing each others crotches.  I'd miss you though TGC.  Some of the finest Black-up around.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i dont think anyone would miss me.


I would miss you too.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 28, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I think people would notice I'm gone, but then completely forget after awhile


I wouldnt. Every friend is engraved into my heart.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 28, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> You've made a point that stuck in my head. Now I'd notice your absence because of it.



Oh. Well then.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Oh. Well then.



The whole Violin thing kicks a lot of ass too.
I'll take a shot in the dark here..Canadian?


----------



## Rayne (Sep 28, 2008)

No, because I'm so awesome I don't need to be remembered. 8D


----------



## Bambi (Sep 28, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow, this sure devolved into a faggot fest of hugging and grabbing each others crotches. I'd miss you though TGC. Some of the finest Black-up around.


 
lol

Psh, I'd miss Azure too.  He was the first to figure out what that strange, arabic gobble'di'gook meant underneath my name! XD

Who could forget an Angry Citra?


----------



## X (Sep 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I would miss you too.



thanks  i'd miss you too!


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

Bambi said:


> lol
> 
> Psh, I'd miss Azure too.  He was the first to figure out what that strange, arabic gobble'di'gook meant underneath my name! XD
> 
> Who could forget an Angry Citra?


I would miss you, for your rather measured, well though out discussion.  So many others simply resort to rhetoric, but it was refreshing to see someone actually reason out their thoughts, instead of saying MY WAY IS BETTER SO THERE! It's truly a rarity here.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 28, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow, this sure devolved into a faggot fest of hugging and grabbing each others crotches.  I'd miss you though TGC.  Some of the finest Black-up around.


Damn straight.

Although, this thread is probably going to turn into a dick-sucking thread with everyone telling everyone else that they would be missed. I'll go first: everyone tell me how much I would be missed. Get in an orderly line and bring condoms.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 28, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> The whole Violin thing kicks a lot of ass too.
> I'll take a shot in the dark here..Canadian?



Haha, not often I get that. The violin is often seen as kind of a sissy instrument, lol.
And yes, born, raised, and currently living in Canada. I..guess that makes me a Canadian


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Haha, not often I get that. The violin is often seen as kind of a sissy instrument, lol.
> And yes, born, raised, and currently living in Canada. I..guess that makes me a Canadian



My friend, you kick ass.
No forgetting for you!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 28, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> Although, this thread is probably going to turn into a dick-sucking thread with everyone telling everyone else that they would be missed. I'll go first: everyone tell me how much I would be missed. Get in an orderly line and bring condoms.


 
It's your posts, dude.  Without you interjecting in some of our most srsd threads, we wouldn't have lulz.

Now, plug me! ... it's PG13, and I meant with an electrical socket cuz' I need powah!


----------



## Not A Fox (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh god, would this place suck harder without me.

D:

I mean are my posts typically awe-inspiring? I think they are.

And besides I rageface way better than anyone ITT


----------



## xiath (Sep 28, 2008)

no one would know that I was gone.  I am just one of those other people who are just there.


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Oh god, would this place suck harder without me.
> 
> D:
> 
> ...


Rageface?  SHOW ME YOURS AND ILL SHOW YOU MINE.  OH GOD MY CRUISE CONTROL IS BROKEN.  Seriously though, your posts are made of something special.  I'd need to smoke a fat j of some mad chronic to reach that level.  Which I may just do here in a bit.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 28, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Oh god, would this place suck harder without me.
> 
> D:
> 
> ...


Totally, lets just take a look at some of your posts.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=610182#post610182
^A post in which you suck Dennis Kucinich's balls.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=596076#post596076
^A post in which you assume the role of Caption Obvious.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=456925#post456925
^A post in which you (Yet again) assume the role of Caption Obvious.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=537382#post537382
^More Kucinich ball sucking.


----------



## Kitosoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Not to sound depressive, but I doubt anyone would really care that I left.
For someone to make an impact in your life online, it takes a decent amount of time spent together, which frankly, has not happened.

:/


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 28, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> Not to sound depressive, but I doubt anyone would really care that I left.
> For someone to make an impact in your life online, it takes a decent amount of time spent together, which frankly, has not happened.
> 
> :/




I may not know who you are, but I'd miss you and your... ability to do... that thing with words and sentences.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 28, 2008)

Seeing as how I'm working on a plausible, even realistic plan to solidify how I'm going to be remembered by the entire WORLD for who I am and what I do in REAL LIFE, I really could care less if/how you ungrateful, miserable little shits remember me if I'm gone before this site runs its course.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2008)

...I left for 2 months and nobody noticed. Ah well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 28, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Seeing as how I'm working on a plausible, even realistic plan to solidify how I'm going to be remembered by the entire WORLD for who I am and what I do in REAL LIFE, I really could care less if/how you ungrateful, miserable little shits remember me if I'm gone before this site runs its course.


Im sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 28, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Seeing as how I'm working on a plausible, even realistic plan to solidify how I'm going to be remembered by the entire WORLD for who I am and what I do in REAL LIFE, I really could care less if/how you ungrateful, miserable little shits remember me if I'm gone before this site runs its course.



Big plans?



Shenzi said:


> ...I left for 2 months and nobody noticed. Ah well.



I noticed


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

I did .  Also, LOL WUT?  The whole world?  Please don't tell me you're writing some book.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 28, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Seeing as how I'm working on a plausible, even realistic plan to solidify how I'm going to be remembered by the entire WORLD for who I am and what I do in REAL LIFE, I really could care less if/how you ungrateful, miserable little shits remember me if I'm gone before this site runs its course.



ITT: Please, please, someone pay attention to me


----------



## Kajet (Sep 28, 2008)

I doubt anyone would notice... *plays the sad piano hulk walking away theme*


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2008)

I missed you guys. And nameless gets a psychopathic hyena hug.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2008)

doubt anyone would notice....
*shrugs*


----------



## Kitosoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I may not know who you are, but I'd miss you and your... ability to do... that thing with words and sentences.


If only I knew what that meant~! D:

*Starts passing out razors to everyone else* One for you, and one for you! Remember kids, down the street.


----------



## zaal (Sep 28, 2008)

Nope, not gonna happen


----------



## WesternDragon (Sep 28, 2008)

nope nobody would notice me.. hahaha


----------



## Not A Fox (Sep 28, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Totally, lets just take a look at some of your posts.
> ...
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=456925#post456925
> ^A post in which you (Yet again) assume the role of Caption Obvious.
> ...



Sometimes answers to rather complex questions are rather simple.

D:


----------



## Aden (Sep 28, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> When I leave, you bitches will remember for a long time.



Out in a blaze of glory, etc.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, I would be missed.  >.-.>  Fairly sure of it.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 28, 2008)

Aden said:


> Out in a blaze of glory, etc.




Incl. rainbows and frilly flowers


----------



## GoldenJackal (Sep 28, 2008)

No one would notice because I'm always the nobody outsider on forums and tend to not seek friendship with anyone on them (not that I'm not open to new friends, I just believe in quality over quantity).


----------



## Telnac (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't made enough of an impression to stay in anyone's mind for long.

[Edit]
Unless you happen to be one of the other handful (or less) conservative Republican fundamentalist Christian furs on this site, then you'd remember me for being one of the few people as screwed up as yourself!


----------



## Zorro101 (Sep 28, 2008)

Telnac said:


> I haven't made enough of an impression to stay in anyone's mind for long.





I know you =3  i would miss you!



But iv not really posted here a lot to be noticed


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I did .  Also, LOL WUT?  The whole world?  Please don't tell me you're writing some book.



As a matter of fact, I am. Wanna make something of it?


----------



## Telnac (Sep 29, 2008)

Zorro101 said:


> I know you =3  i would miss you!



Well, I feel flattered, thank you.    I hadn't thought I'd posted enough to be noticed myself.  I guess it's fair to say that many of us have made some sort of impression on somebody at least...!

...as for me leaving, no worries about that; I'm here to stay for a while longer at least.  :twisted:


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 29, 2008)

I think a few people would notice, but nobody would really even care, since I only have really 2 friends on FA.  To be honest, I really don't know.

I tend to think about this a lot, applying it to real life, as well as other web sites.  Just wondering what everyone would do if I just disappeared off the face of the Earth.  Would anyone notice?  Miss me, or even care?


----------



## Zorro101 (Sep 29, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Well, I feel flattered, thank you.    I hadn't thought I'd posted enough to be noticed myself.  I guess it's fair to say that many of us have made some sort of impression on somebody at least...!
> 
> ...as for me leaving, no worries about that; I'm here to stay for a while longer at least.  :twisted:




yay haha I have only 1 friend in FA that i sorta talk to... i feel alone


I should post more, not even 200


----------



## Azure (Sep 29, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> As a matter of fact, I am. Wanna make something of it?


Need a publishing agent?  My mother works for Books A Million.  2nd largest Book Chain  in the united states.  I could hook you up.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Need a publishing agent?  My mother works for Books A Million.  2nd largest Book Chain  in the united states.  I could hook you up.



Do they dabble in the graphic novel market? Anyway, it's a ways off. I wanted to do the whole thing by myself, but that's just not realistic. When I'd tell my friends from the same animation program I was in about the ideas behind it and they'd see the concept art, they were always really enthusiastic about it and hoped it'd get off the ground. I'm hoping that means I'll be able to talk them into helping me work on it since lately my idea is to model all the characters and locations in 3D and touch it up in photoshop when we're happy with how a frame looks. A couple people working on that could get it done pretty fast even if we were working on it just a few hours here and there in the evenings, but most of them took another year, they're in Nova Scotia, I'm in Alberta, and none of us have a solid plan right now. But one way or the other, this is getting done, even if I gotta do it singlehandedly.


----------



## Azure (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they do actually.  If ever it is done, I'd love a copy.  Your art is pretty decent, and you have a rather macabre imagination, so I'm sure it would be sufficiently twisted enough for my reading pleasure.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the only people who noticed my hiatus were admins, and at that point they were probably happy for the reprieve. ;p


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2008)

Everyone would remember me.

FOREVER.


----------



## Azure (Sep 29, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> I think the only people who noticed my hiatus were admins, and at that point they were probably happy for the reprieve. ;p


Lol, I think that applies to me as well.  Yet, I've never left.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, nobody would notice if I stopped posting.


----------



## Azure (Sep 29, 2008)

But, but, my favorite people are from Canada!  And Iowa.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everyone would remember me.
> 
> FOREVER.



I'd only remember you if I was masturbating.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Nylak (Sep 29, 2008)

My disappearance would totally not be noticed.  XD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd notice if Nylak left.


----------



## Takun (Sep 29, 2008)

I put people would be glad I'm gone.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I put people would be glad I'm gone.



D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D:

People love you!


----------



## Takun (Sep 29, 2008)

Some do =/


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 29, 2008)

=/ You don't give yourself enough credit...


----------



## Mirka (Sep 29, 2008)

nope no one will remember me.


----------



## Azure (Sep 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I put people would be glad I'm gone.


OMG ME TOO!!! *High Five!!*


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 29, 2008)

No one would really care, just notice it. Besides, I've already got everyone I like in touched off-forums. .<_<.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everyone would remember me.
> 
> FOREVER.


Hell yeah!


----------



## Lukar (Sep 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I'd only remember you if I was masturbating.



That sounds damn smexy. xD


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 29, 2008)

Poll options do not match poll question. Fail.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Poll options do not match poll question. Fail.



Here's the one I'd miss.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 29, 2008)

To be honest i think most people would be glad i was gone... but i'm not going anywhere


----------



## Magikian (Sep 29, 2008)

No-one would give a fuck if I left.

But I don't care.


----------



## Jonnaius (Sep 29, 2008)

Magikian said:


> No-one would give a fuck if I left.
> 
> But I don't care.



I would! You're awesome.

No one would even notice if I went.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 29, 2008)

Me not a soul would know I was gone but hey I'm not the most interesting person. I thought about making this thread but I was beat to the punch, I'm always one step behind.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 29, 2008)

In my case, I doubt many would notice until it was actually brought up for some reason, in which case, it'd probably just be a case of "Heh, didn't notice he left. Maybe he got bored..". This is the biggest reaction I'd imagine getting for leaving, unless I somehow became one of the really reputable and notorious ones. Unless I already am, which I doubt. But hey, I also doubt those with big reps on any forums actually know they have them. Anyway, yeah. Can't imagine there being much (if any) fuss over me leaving.



Jonnaius said:


> No one would even notice if I went.


I would not only notice, but be saddened by your departure.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> unless I somehow became one of the really reputable and notorious ones.



Like I said - who would really want to be remembered on a forum like this? The criteria for memorability basically involves being either a total tool or a walking lulzfest.  The latter isn't so bad I suppose, but...


----------



## Thatch (Sep 29, 2008)

Even if they would notice, they most probably wouln't care.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha, i doubt it


----------



## pheonix (Sep 29, 2008)

I find this a really funny topic cause most of the people here won't remember a person that disappears. we just come here cause most of us share a common interest and we'll probably never see each other irl. a little more then half say they won't the rest are people with inflated egos cause you won't be remembered for more then a year after if that long.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 29, 2008)

If I leave, I'll probably only have one person remember me and I'm cool with that; because he lives in Calgary.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 29, 2008)

I think this thread shows that we really do care for each other x3

even if it IS in a really weird way <.<


----------



## KittenAdmin (Sep 29, 2008)

Some people would... the people I chat with on MSN.

Those who I just talk to on here? Probably not. ._.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 29, 2008)

Remember me?! Holy shit I should hope not.


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Sep 29, 2008)

As things look now, no. Damn, I gotta make some money and pay people to draw a bunch of weird vore shit to change that or somethin'. Not looking forward to that, I don't get vore.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 29, 2008)

Dave Tianlong said:


> As things look now, no. Damn, I gotta make some money and pay people to draw a bunch of weird vore shit to change that or somethin'. Not looking forward to that, I don't get vore.



"If you left the *forums*, would people remember you?"

*forums*

*forums*

*forums*

No amount of weird commisioned art on your FA profile will help you in that. You have to do something yourself HERE.


----------



## Aden (Sep 29, 2008)

I post so infrequently as it is that people wouldn't notice. :/


----------



## Takun (Sep 29, 2008)

But ilu Aden =C


----------



## zaal (Sep 29, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Remember me?! Holy shit I should hope not.



I will, because of that awesome avatar.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 29, 2008)

Aden said:


> I post so infrequently as it is that people wouldn't notice. :/


BUT I WUV YOU.

Every post of yours makes my penis smile.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 29, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> If I leave, I'll probably only have one person remember me and I'm cool with that; because he lives in Calgary.



Oh really? Who might that be? =D


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 29, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Oh really? Who might that be? =D



A cute, faggy ermine at the other end of my video camera. <3


----------



## Magikian (Sep 29, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> I would! You're awesome.
> 
> No one would even notice if I went.



<3


----------



## Jack (Sep 29, 2008)

I would like to think at least someone would remember me.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 29, 2008)

I really dunno if anybody would miss me. I've posted a lot, but I've not really made any big impact. Hmm. =/

I used to be the type that would click with people on the internet and try to make a lot of friends and stuff. But I guess I kinda stopped caring, and now I don't really know anybody online (Save for the few that have stayed with me over the years from the past, but I don't think they are here.)

So I don't really think I would be missed...


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 29, 2008)

People would miss my foreskin.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2008)

Damnit Kimmerset I was about to say that.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 29, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> People would miss my foreskin.



the memory Your foreskin is forever planted in my brain.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Damnit Kimmerset I was about to say that.



My foreskin foresaw that. 

Don't worry David, you're still awesome. <3


----------



## bozzles (Sep 29, 2008)

Wait, no. I change my answer.

YES.

MANY A TEAR WOULD BE SHED.


----------



## Takun (Sep 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I really dunno if anybody would miss me. I've posted a lot, but I've not really made any big impact. Hmm. =/
> 
> I used to be the type that would click with people on the internet and try to make a lot of friends and stuff. But I guess I kinda stopped caring, and now I don't really know anybody online (Save for the few that have stayed with me over the years from the past, but I don't think they are here.)
> 
> So I don't really think I would be missed...



Don't leave :O ;_;


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes Nargle. Don't leave :O


----------



## Nargle (Sep 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Don't leave :O ;_;


Wasn't saying I was gonna =3

Nice to know I'm wanted here, though n.n


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 29, 2008)

No one would even recognize I did...You don't even know they are gone for good!


----------



## Telnac (Sep 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> My disappearance would totally not be noticed.


Surely, you jest.   You're one of the best artists on this site.  I've no doubt that your posts have brightened the day for many of the users here.  I, on the other hand, have contributed nothing more than the occasional drivel that flows from my brain. To be certain, in a setting such as this where images are truly worth many thousands of words, even your avatar alone would be missed more than all of my posts combined.


----------



## Azure (Sep 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I really dunno if anybody would miss me. I've posted a lot, but I've not really made any big impact. Hmm. =/
> 
> I used to be the type that would click with people on the internet and try to make a lot of friends and stuff. But I guess I kinda stopped caring, and now I don't really know anybody online (Save for the few that have stayed with me over the years from the past, but I don't think they are here.)
> 
> So I don't really think I would be missed...


You just popped your internet cherry!!! Welcome to the world of not giving a shit anymore.  Now, please don't leave.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> So I don't really think I would be missed...



You're kidding, right?

You're naivety to certain subjects is really funny sometimes.



pheonix said:


> the memory Your foreskin is forever planted in my brain.



Seconded. I still have no idea why it's such a popular subject...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm an oldfag, but still no one would notice me leaving D:
On a related note, why are like 90% of the people on here 08's?


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 30, 2008)

Dunno. I guess I'll put it to the people.
Hey y'all, would ya miss me?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 30, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm an oldfag, but still no one would notice me leaving D:
> On a related note, why are like 90% of the people on here 08's?


There was a flood of members. I am member 6275 and I joined in Feburary. The newest member is 13185. Hell, you're member 4429 and you joined last year.

There was this massive flood of members and furfail.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 30, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm an oldfag, but still no one would notice me leaving D:
> On a related note, why are like 90% of the people on here 08's?



A LOT of Furs joined when FA was down for that one month or what not.



ShadowKnuckles said:


> Dunno. I guess I'll put it to the people.
> Hey y'all, would ya miss me?



I sure would!  *ties you to the forums*  Now don't go anywhere.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 30, 2008)

shadowknuckles i gotta say you are much cooler than your name would imply

also greg you are p great


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm torn between these two posts:
1: They better, or they better start running.
Run you furries, it's motherfucking Robert Frost.

and:

2: I know I'd remember me, dunno about the rest of the 'krew' though, ask them, they'll be the ones left here.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 30, 2008)

probably wouldnt notice if i left


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Sep 30, 2008)

nobody knows me, so? 
If someone really likes you, he will miss you, but i guess not in a forum. When i left the "nexus draconis" nobody cared about it, because iÂ´m still in contact with those i like and itÂ´s not important if you write some shit in a forum


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Sep 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> "If you left the *forums*, would people remember you?"
> 
> *forums*
> 
> ...


Oh damn, I didn't read the topic title properly. Epic phail from me.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 30, 2008)

unless you've met up we are all still just posts on a forum which you cant get attached to the person behind them unless you pm each other regularly


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 30, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> A LOT of Furs joined when FA was down for that one month or what not.



That's when I joined. I don't think people would notice if I left, and a few would be glad I'm gone.


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 30, 2008)

A couple people _might_ miss me, but those guys can already talk to me on IRC or the mainsite.

I think other than those people, I wouldn't be missed much.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

I disappeared for a few months last year, and upon my return, I did get a few "Welcome back" posts, so I think people would wonder where I went.

I haven't read the whole thread, so maybe it's already known, but I think it would be fun, albeit easy, to make a guessing game of the four who voted "People would be GLAD I am gone."


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, so maybe it's already known, but I think it would be fun, albeit easy, to make a guessing game of the four who voted "People would be GLAD I am gone."



Too, too easy.  But a good idea nonetheless!

You know, there's irony here - the people who say that are really probably well-liked or tolerated and are popular figures here.  The REAL fucktards aren't as likely to vote that way, though for them that selection would be far more appropriate.


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2008)

I wonder who voted people would be glad they left 9_9


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I wonder who voted people would be glad they left 9_9



i was going to have it so you could see who voted what, but then people would get embarrassed or some shit... furries and their drama


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't think anyone would like notice if I go. I'm not that active nor have any friends or enemies here so...


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 30, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I wonder who voted people would be glad they left 9_9




The cool kids.


----------



## Steele (Sep 30, 2008)

I once ran one of the largest Furry RP forums on the internet (for it's time, at least) and very, very few people remember me. Of course, I think most of the fanbase from that time grew up and "moved" on with their lives (It was mostly kids aged 12-20, Hell I was 15 when I created Born Wild ten years ago...)

As a general rule of thumb, unless you're in daily contact with people for a long period of time, people won't notice if you disappear.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

People like DavidMAwesome, Pi and Eevee would be happy. So, I decided not to leave after all. Why should I make them happy?


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> People like DavidMAwesome, Pi and Eevee would be happy. So, I decided not to leave after all. Why should I make them happy?



indeed, we dont want david happy now do we?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> indeed, we dont want david happy now do we?



Is it possible to make David happy? :-/


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Is it possible to make David happy? :-/




Yes. Winky face.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 30, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> shadowknuckles i gotta say you are much cooler than your name would imply



That better? Been meaning to change for a while now.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 30, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You just popped your internet cherry!!! Welcome to the world of not giving a shit anymore. Now, please don't leave.



**Dies laughing**

Thank you for making my evening XD



Bokracroc said:


> 1: They better, or they better start running.
> Run you furries, it's motherfucking Robert Frost.



I'm so confused, what's all this about Robert Frost? One of my favorite poems is written by him =3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2008)

I have nothing new to add to this thread other than the fact that I just about creamed myself when I heard that Ty had gotten a ban.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

if I say peoiple will miss me, that would probably be a lie, and if I said no one would miss me, everyone would call me emofag so uh... I don't know if anyone will miss me 0_o


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> if I say peoiple will miss me, that would probably be a lie, and if I said no one would miss me, everyone would call me emofag so uh... I don't know if anyone will miss me 0_o



I would miss you so much and spam your MSN until u logged in T_T


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I would miss you so much and spam your MSN until u logged in T_T


oh you... I'll try to get on tonight... you hear that silibus?!


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2008)

At first, no I would not miss you Neko....that's for sure.  Hell I'd say that I wanted you gone...but your heart is in the right place all of the time and I've lightened up so yeah I'd miss you.  Don't know how long I'd remember, but I'd notice.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 30, 2008)

No one would miss me, the troll D':


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> At first, no I would not miss you Neko....that's for sure.  Hell I'd say that I wanted you gone...but your heart is in the right place all of the time and I've lightened up so yeah I'd miss you.  Don't know how long I'd remember, but I'd notice.



oh... wow... ok :-? I honestly don't know how to respond to that one.

and I would miss most of you guys, because I remember most of the people I talk to... it's not like a chat n' forget situation with me


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh... wow... ok :-? I honestly don't know how to respond to that one.
> 
> and I would miss most of you guys, because I remember most of the people I talk to... it's not like a chat n' forget situation with me



You showed up around the big noob influx of the FA downtime, that's why.  You just honestly seemed clueless a lot =P  I was just being honest with you, which is never a bad thing.  It's better now, at least you are open, honest, and nice on here.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh... wow... ok :-? I honestly don't know how to respond to that one.
> 
> and I would miss most of you guys, because I remember most of the people I talk to... it's not like a chat n' forget situation with me


I'd miss you~


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh... wow... ok :-? I honestly don't know how to respond to that one.
> 
> and I would miss most of you guys, because I remember most of the people I talk to... it's not like a chat n' forget situation with me


I'd miss you, too ;_;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You showed up around the big noob influx of the FA downtime, that's why.  You just honestly seemed clueless a lot =P  I was just being honest with you, which is never a bad thing.  It's better now, at least you are open, honest, and nice on here.


well, lately I've noticed that being nice is a bad thing 0_o

but I'd definately miss you =D

I miss Arbiter though... seriousy. he was the only one who was nice to people for being nice xD


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 30, 2008)

This is getting really lovey-dovey... I'm so confused... where's the rage and hate?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> This is getting really lovey-dovey... I'm so confused... where's the rage and hate?


 HERE! Happy now?! D Does that help?)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> This is getting really lovey-dovey... I'm so confused... where's the rage and hate?


oh dear lord, 4 lovey dovey posts is the biggest sin to cross this forum! the hatred is all around you dude. every damn second you go to this site :3 have you not noticed?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 30, 2008)

RANTRANTRANTRANT


There, now you can go another four lovey-dovey posts without rants.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh dear lord, 4 lovey dovey posts is the biggest sin to cross this forum! the hatred is all around you dude. every damn second you go to this site :3 have you not noticed?




Hey, I'm old fashioned and jaded. It's like VIP status in a club with no members.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Hey, I'm old fashioned and jaded. It's like VIP status in a club with no members.


I can never be mad at you Xipoid, just your icon makes me respect you.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Hey, I'm old fashioned and jaded. It's like VIP status in a club with no members.


yea, you're snake avi gains my respect for you and your machoness =D


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, you're snake avi gains my respect for you and your machoness =D



seconded


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 30, 2008)

Urge to CQC... rising...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

*urge to fight dozens of metal gear RAYS* those are the best! =D


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have nothing new to add to this thread other than the fact that I just about creamed myself when I heard that Ty had gotten a ban.



Good for you.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> This is getting really lovey-dovey... I'm so confused... where's the rage and hate?



<3

=3



Takumi_L said:


> You just honestly seemed clueless a lot =P





Magikian said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> You're naivety to certain subjects is really funny sometimes.



o.o?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Urge to CQC... rising...


Urge to kill genome soldiers with stealth camo and sword....


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

you two don't like each other too much do you x3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you two don't like each other too much do you x3



Who?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Hey, I'm old fashioned and jaded. It's like VIP status in a club with no members.



Sounds like my kinda man. <3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Who?


you and mr. awesome =D


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sounds like my kinda man. <3




Best day ever


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you and mr. awesome =D



About as well as water and oil mixing.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

_____________________________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_______________________________________


----------



## Nargle (Sep 30, 2008)

You know what I noticed? Usually when there's someone who really gets on my nerves, and I've had at least one good argument with them, or at least a disagreement, I tend to become more fond of them then most others later on =3 I really dunno why. I guess I just like people who are volatile XD They're more interesting that way!

This is coming from an extreme pacifist by the way o.o Maybe that's how I'm able to not get pissed at people so much =D


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You know what I noticed? Usually when there's someone who really gets on my nerves, and I've had at least one good argument with them, or at least a disagreement, I tend to become more fond of them then most others later on =3 I really dunno why. I guess I just like people who are volatile XD They're more interesting that way!
> 
> This is coming from an extreme pacifist by the way o.o Maybe that's how I'm able to not get pissed at people so much =D



yea, that falls under some psychological thing. I've read about it a while back ago. see, I'm a pacifist too, and well, let me give an example: long before, I used to really dislike David M. Awesome, but after a few arguments, I've really come to think that he's well... awesome xD

and cero, right now, I'm thinking, I wanna hug him =D 

trust me, I know what you're getting at. but you're one of those people I've always liked. you're just too cool for this forum x3


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 30, 2008)

i think like 2 people would know that i left. Other then that nope! Lol


----------



## Nargle (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, that falls under some psychological thing. I've read about it a while back ago. see, I'm a pacifist too, and well, let me give an example: long before, I used to really dislike David M. Awesome, but after a few arguments, I've really come to think that he's well... awesome xD
> 
> and cero, right now, I'm thinking, I wanna hug him =D



I remember I had an argument or two with Azure (I think we had a scuffle in that "accidental furry actions" thread when I first got here XD) but now everything he posts is a treat <3

And I had a ton of serious debates with Draco =3 At first he really annoyed me by how negative he was XD But I harbor no ill feelings towards him <3 Where did he go, anyways? I miss him =(



NekoFox08 said:


> trust me, I know what you're getting at. but you're one of those people I've always liked. you're just too cool for this forum x3



What are YOU getting at?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

RavingRoo said:


> i think like 2 people would know that i left. Other then that nope! Lol


I would know \^,^/


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> What are YOU getting at?



I'm just saying you're one of those furries I'm not afraid of talking to... I just end up saying the wrong thing around the wrong person... or hell, I just say SOMETHING that pisses someone off. I guess I don't have to worry too much about that with you ^_^


----------



## Nargle (Sep 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm just saying you're one of those furries I'm not afraid of talking to... I just end up saying the wrong thing around the wrong person... or hell, I just say SOMETHING that pisses someone off. I guess I don't have to worry too much about that with you ^_^



Aww, thanks =3

I wasn't implying that you've ever annoyed me, though, if that's what you were thinking n.n 

o.o And I think that's the first* time anyone's ever called me a furry (Besides my mom and her boyfriend)... Whoa! =D

*XD I almost typed "furst!"


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 30, 2008)

For me, it's hard to say. I don't think I have the status of being so well-known on here as a celebrity (like Rilvor, for example). I could be missed, but only by a few members.


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2008)

Renton Whitetail said:


> For me, it's hard to say. I don't think I have the status of being so well-known on here as a celebrity (like Rilvor, for example). I could be missed, but only by a few members.



I always remember you from back in the good ol' days.

\Good ol' days = a year ago or so. 9..9


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, that falls under some psychological thing. I've read about it a while back ago. see, I'm a pacifist too, and well, let me give an example: long before, I used to really dislike David M. Awesome, but after a few arguments, I've really come to think that he's well... awesome xD



Grrrrr, baby. Very grrrrr.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 1, 2008)

Renton Whitetail said:


> For me, it's hard to say. I don't think I have the status of being so well-known on here as a celebrity (like Rilvor, for example). I could be missed, but only by a few members.



Someone, quick! List all the forum celebrities!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Someone, quick! List all the forum celebrities!



Pedobear?

No wait! Star Fox..!


----------



## eevachu (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah I don't think anyone would give a flying fuck if I just up an left, I don't post all that much nowadays anyway. :/


----------



## Azure (Oct 1, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> This is getting really lovey-dovey... I'm so confused... where's the rage and hate?


Sorry, I was at work.  And now, after a 14 hour shift, I'm too tired to hate.  Perhaps in the morning.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 1, 2008)

If I disappeared off every site I've ever joined, there might be 1 or 2 people annoyed at my leaving, everyone else wouldn't notice.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 1, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Lost (Oct 1, 2008)

would any of you remember my passing probably not because i don't make waves and its waves that get you noticed look at Azure and Cero


----------



## Magnus (Oct 1, 2008)

you all will miss me :< fuck i'll make you miss me!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 1, 2008)

Magnus said:


> you all will miss me :< fuck i'll make you miss me!


 
Who are u?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2008)

Magnus is an old fag. Shame on you for not know Magnus.

Although these days, Magnus is only notable for being a Rilvor fanbwah.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

i forget most of you the next day anyway so whats the likly hood ill miss you if you went for good?


----------



## Azure (Oct 1, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> People like DavidMAwesome, Pi and Eevee would be happy. So, I decided not to leave after all. Why should I make them happy?


That's the spirit Ty, now you're getting it.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

people would wonder but still wouldnt care


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 1, 2008)

you have to make them want to miss you! obviously not a whole lot of people will miss me. but I can name a few who would notice my absence... I'm not that hard to notice. especially if I'm gone. xD

everyone's first reaction would probably be: where'd the faggot go?


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 1, 2008)

I highly doubt people even know I exist...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 1, 2008)

FurryPanther said:


> I highly doubt people even know I exist...


dude... you've been a member here for just about a year, and you have 13 posts... no offense, but I think you have to post here more often for people to realize you even exist 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you have to make them want to miss you! obviously not a whole lot of people will miss me. but I can name a few who would notice my absence... I'm not that hard to notice. especially if I'm gone. xD
> 
> everyone's first reaction would probably be: where'd the faggot go?



That would probably be my exact reaction. In any case I'd probably miss you as the only other furry from Arizona that I talk to (aside from Eli but she doesn't count).


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 1, 2008)

Probably, but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Cearux (Oct 1, 2008)

For people to miss me... I would have to do something completely awesome in the first place for people to care... like take over avies with cuddle puppy randomness... the likeliness of that happening? I don't even know.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

christ who really cares if your forgotten on a forum
i left other ones ages ago and i dont care that they aint going oh weres so an so


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 1, 2008)

Kyra said:


> christ who really cares if your forgotten on a forum
> i left other ones ages ago and i dont care that they aint going oh weres so an so



that's the wrong way to think


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's the wrong way to think



Um, how so? Some people don't place importance on their interactions with people on the Internet, or don't feel that they have to be remembered and adored/hated by said Internet-people to validate their own existences.  It's not a matter of right and wrong, NekoFox.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 1, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Um, how so? Some people don't place importance on their interactions with people on the Internet, or don't feel that they have to be remembered and adored/hated by said Internet-people to validate their own existences.  It's not a matter of right and wrong, NekoFox.



well, I never said you had to feel the need to be noticed and loved on here... I just don't think it's the right way to go about things... I like to think positive... sometimes a little too positive x3


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 1, 2008)

The world will never know, because I'm never going to leave :[ .


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

just watch foamy and your views will change radically lol


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 1, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> No one would miss me, the troll D':


One of the few straight headed people here? I THINK NOT. :<

Besides, your fursona is wearing Metallica in your signature. AND THEY ARE FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Besides, your fursona is wearing Metallica in your signature. AND THEY ARE *WERE* FUCKING AWESOME *DECENT*.



Fix'd


----------

